# please help ...soreness!!!!!!!!!!!!



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi i apologise in advance if this thread contains tmi, thought it would be better to post it off the main thread for this reason.

since increasing my dosage of clomid i have had very little cm and the dryness has caused me to be very sore and made bms painful. one time after bms i was grazed   (ouch!) i bought some cream and began using baby oil and it made things easier but as soon as i stopped the symptoms returned and then yesterday morning i had a sticky discharge. i have kept up with the baby oil and it is better than it was but things are still not back to normal and at times it is quite painful and itchy.

do you think i have an infection or thrush and is this caused by clomid?

there is no odour and i am going to the toilet more than usual which is definitely not helping!

if anyone has had similar or has any advice i would be so grateful.

i had hcg injection last week and am distressed as over the pat few days have not managed any bms because of this, we did it 5 times in the first 4 days so i am   that that has been enough.

sorry again for the detailed message but i dont know what to do.

L xx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

It sounds like you might have thrush (since you have soreness and an odourless discharge) but you should have yourself checked out but I realise that's not going to be easy on Easter Sunday.  

As for the dryness, I don't think baby oil is the best stuff to use as it can cause a reaction, but since you had the symptoms before you used the oil, that's probably not your problem here.

I use Pre, which is made by the same people who make Pre-Seed, as it's sperm friendly (unlike K-Y Jelly).  It can be found on Ebay (again, not all that helpful in the very short term).  

I've also tried cough mixture (with gualfenisin) but haven't noticed that it makes much difference.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks mrs t, the discharge has only been there the once and has stopped but will book in docs tues if no better thikn i will try to find a chemist open today for some thrush treatment


----------



## honeyakon (Nov 27, 2007)

*PLEASE DONT USE BABY OIL ITS NOT GOOD FOR THE PH BALANCE DOWN THERE (oopps sorry bout caps ) you should only use water or things that are meant to be used for that purpose but only after checking there are no spermicides in it if its for ttc

here some stuff on thrush*

i would say its thrush no big deal Thrush is caused by yeast, already present in the body, which grows out of control. This yeast is almost always Candida albicans, but another, more resistant yeast, Candida glabrata, can also lead to thrush,Many women, (as well as men and children) carry yeast in and on their bodies without any problems. Yeast usually lives in the intestines, vagina, mouth and skin, where 'friendly' bacteria help keep yeast levels low. When this balance is disrupted, however, and the yeast is allowed to grow unchecked, it causes havoc in the body.

The vagina is one of the areas most likely to be affected by thrush. Although the vagina is generally too acidic for yeast to grow out of control, it is sensitive to small changes and can easily become an ideal environment for yeast to flourish. Too much yeast irritates the vaginal tissues and this leads to the typical symptoms of thrush.

if you've never had sex, you can still get thrush - but sex may play a role in the development of thrush. Penetrative sex can irritate the vagina, particularly when there is little lubrication. Semen may change the acidity of the vagina which can then lead to thrush

*id say go get some cream for it and it should ease it im sure you can use the pessary or tablet if your ttc ask your pharmacist as if it is outside then its inside if you get me and its pointless treating one without the other xx

baby oil  * Can you use household products, such as olive oil or baby oil, as a lube? - We get asked this a lot, and the answer is no. Baby oil is oil-based and will destroy condoms. Both olive and baby oil can clog pores, potentially encouraging vaginal yeast infections. The rule of thumb is this - if a product says "For External Use Only" on the label, or if it was intended for another purpose

*i hope you feel better soon    *


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks for all the help

the oil does seem to have eased it i have just been putting it on the outside but will stop and ask at the chemist, a lot of what you said ties in honey so thanks.

just when things were going better for me this goes and happens i am so frustrated!!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

just 1 more Q will i be able to get something from chemist to help with cm as i do not like to order on ebay as i had problems in the past?


----------



## honeyakon (Nov 27, 2007)

*yes i was told at my clinic when i asked as pre-seed is not cheep lol. and was told that the chemist will be able to find somthing that is sperm friendly  .

and also its worth a shot but im going to try cough mixture as the kids one with gualfenisin as main ing is supposed to help increase cm i found one by vimto of all people but tixylix chesty cough is supposed to be the one most people use but this one i got was cheep and as im not sure if it will work and my kids dont need it cheep was good lol *


----------



## honeyakon (Nov 27, 2007)

mrstrellis said:


> I use Pre, which is made by the same people who make Pre-Seed, as it's sperm friendly (unlike K-Y Jelly). It can be found on Ebay (again, not all that helpful in the very short term).


*whats pre ? i cant find it on ebay only pre-seed and interested in using that if its any good  *


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks honey you are a star xx


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Pre is recommended for use as a lubricant during IUI/ET as it is sperm friendly and doesn't affect the pH balance of your vagina.  I also don't think that baby oil is a good home for spermies either.  I've heard good and bad things about egg white - search the site as I think there have been a couple of threads on it.

As the other girl says, though, the chemist may be able to recommend something.  Perhaps visiting a large Boots or similar might be worthwhile?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks again mrs t i wont order off ebay as i said so i will try chemist/boots i have not been using oil as lube during bms just to help with the dryness and soreness that i have had these past few days its so awful im at my wits end and is embarrassing  

hopefully had enough bms before problems and will get a bfp this cycle although im not holding out too much hope now following this

L xx


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi honey
i get my pre seed from , they do free delivery for pre seed and send out pronto....http://www.accessdiagnostic.com/

i went for follicle scanning last month and close to ovulation when my follie was 19mm i even made the consultant use pre seed instead of his usual lube so not to kill any sperm there and pending iykwim!

x

/links


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, yes, and don't use saliva either as that's a quite effective spermicide.


----------

